# 12 wk Golden/Lab twins need rescue in Texas



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Sent the link to my sis and BIL. They live in Kingwood, on the NE side of Houston. They lost their Aussie mix several months ago, and BIL wants another puppy. He's precious!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Many Thanks. Even if just someone in the area could get them into a foster or no-kill it would be great.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Just found out they're in the city pound in Clifton Texas (close to DFW/Waco) not in Texas City pound. Whoever made the original post that I copied from misplaced the comma. I thought it was Texas City also... :doh: There is a nice lady close by who may be able to help with transport.

I've also contacted several nokill rescues and foster groups in the area.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Checking in on status now. Will let everyone know what's up. It looks like there's a guy in Boston wants to get them and one of the rescues involved is working on transportation


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Katie*

Katie

They are just gorgeous. Is it a private adopter or a rescue that is working on getting them?


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Katie
> 
> They are just gorgeous. Is it a private adopter or a rescue that is working on getting them?


Actually a little of both. There's a woman in the Dallas who is helping the North East Labrador Retreiver Rescue with them and one of the NELRR friends on Faccebook is a guy from Boston who wants them.

But I'm still coordinating with the woman in Texas in case something falls through. So far I've got a family in Florida who currently has a 12 wk lab pup who wants them both (house, big yard the whole package) and a guy a little north of Dallas who wants them both also.

We've got some offers to help with transpo and I'm pretty sure we can drum up what we'd need to make it happen.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

OK All,

I been told that they have been adopted but going to call on Monday to verify just to be safe.

Just as an aside, the woman running the lab rescues needs someone in the DFW area to foster to 4mo black labs until the 17th when they go to their new homes if anyone would like to have a couple of lab pups to play with for a couple fo weeks PM me and I'll put you in touch.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

bumping........


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

From the FB page (thought y'all might want to see it)










Thank you Pawsitively Texas & Judy! My mom & I went to Clifton, Texas and got these two adorable twin brothers from the animal shelter! We are thrilled with our new family members! ♥ My parents are so happy with their new puppies! They played in the yard, in the house with their new toys and ate like they were starving! They are very lovable. They were sound asleep when I left my parents house. My mom named one of them Stoney, and the other one Clifton. We thought of the name on the way to Clifton to pick them up.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

How wonderful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, these little guys are adorable and so cute!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I love a happy ending.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yeh!*

LOVE happy endings!


----------

